# Outdoor Enclosure Examples



## Dopamel (Nov 9, 2015)

hey all, i hope this is the area to post this as it is DIY. I love to keep my animals outdoors in the summer so I save on electricity and bulbs.









If you're interested in outdoor enclosures here's some info:

the round raised gardenbed cost $400 my bonded pair are happy in it....not sure if you can house even more.
we found the rectangular garage shelf at a green shed for $20, took out the back of it and left the middle shelf. It houses two in the left and a very grumpy blue tongue skink who doesn't like anyone living with him.

asian dollar stores/charity stores are my favorite place to find fake plants
the PVC pipes in each enclosure are meant for enrichment, I fill the pipes with dirt and the shinglebacks absolutely love to dig into them. the cinderblocks are used for housing food (keeps the rain out) i also have ant bait around the tanks, but ants are still a huge issue!

I would love any tips or experiences related to keeping lizards outside...they also sleep outside and its a bit worrying because of cats (we have no fox problems here) But are cats still able to kill adult skinks?

i also bring them inside when its raining or way too cold so to not have respiratory issues.

Thanks for the look!
-Ash


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 9, 2015)

Very nice Ash!

could you post some more pics of both your indoor and outdoor enclosures?

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yeah, cats will definitely kill the shinglebacks, I've seen cat vs bluey aftermaths and it ain't pretty for the bluey!


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 9, 2015)

Wouldn't be hard to cover the tops with woodframed steel mesh to keep the cats out.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 9, 2015)

I live on the bush with cat, fox, lace monitors and brush turkeys as threats. I want to build an outdoor enclosure for Cunningham's skinks, so look forward to. Seeing some photos of sturdy enclosures would be great!


----------



## Dopamel (Nov 12, 2015)

righto i found some chicken wire at Bunnings i'll try that out


----------



## pythoninfinite (Nov 12, 2015)

Good idea to keep things outside if you can. You must be sure to protect them from the extremes of summer though - in open metal enclosures like that, without some good shade, they will cook in a heatwave.

Jamie


----------

